

Help me out and test diystartupnews.com - DarrenStuart
http://diystartupnews.com
I just uploaded a wordpress site hacked to be a User Generated content site.<p>The concept is simple, anyone can post a startup related article but there is a catch and it is the article can only be 240 chars long.<p>Its pretty simple and is really just a proof of concept. Any feedback or bugs found would be welcome.<p>Thanks Darren
======
raju
Hey DarrenStuart, I just checked out DiyStartupnews.com, and a couple of
things come across -

1\. Nice layout. Clean, I like the layout and color choice. Nice site URL and
catchy phrasing ;-). Very twiterrish... But I am not sure what your intention
here is, which brings up point No.2

2\. The about page is empty. I can see that the home page pretty much says it
all, but then either consider putting everything a user might need on the home
page and get rid of the About link, or actually use the about link.

3\. If click the "Submit News" link without filling in anything, I get no
error, but then nothing happens either. Same with filling out only some of the
fields (there's nothing telling me all fields are mandatory, which I am
assuming they are)

4\. The news story can have 240 characters. Maybe I dont see it, but is the
intention here to provide just a gist of what the news is about? You also trim
away anything more than 240 characters. This could be misleading because I
might be copy pasting thinking that my content is going to show as-is, only to
realize that well, it does not. I would rather have validation tell me I
crossed the limit, than be surprised after posting.

5\. On the other hand, when I got to post a comment, leave all the fields
blank, and hit Submit, I get a page with a "Wordpress error" on it.

Just my 2 cents. Good work, hope this helps.

~~~
DarrenStuart
thanks for the feedback,

2\. There should be a page there but I just realised that I didn't port that
page over from the development site.

3.odd you should get a message box telling you what fields you missed. what
browser are you on? also if you have JS off it should just change pages and
display a list of missing fields.

4\. Sorry yeah this is explained in the missing about us page. I did it
because I wanted people to get to the point and make the site viewable in a
mobile with no modifying.

5\. yeah thats standard wordpress funcationality I will fix it.

~~~
raju
I am on FF 2 on Windows... I have JS enabled and did not get the pop-up (Tried
it again...)

Just saw the About page, and yup, that does it for No. 2.

~~~
apgwoz
It'd probably be helpful if it worked _without_ javascript too.

~~~
DarrenStuart
it does. I made sure of it.

------
ichverstehe
That header font is dead ugly. Kinda reminds me of Comic Sans-ish or
something.

~~~
DarrenStuart
I am glad you got that, its meant to be that way for the DIY feel.

~~~
apgwoz
The font turned me off right away. Using a simple hand written font might look
better and still get the point across. Also, the red on mint isn't so
appealing. Maybe a graphite on mint, with darker green links for accent?

~~~
DarrenStuart
Ok I have changed the colours now. I am not sure about the font at the moment.

~~~
apgwoz
I like those colors better. Can you make the logo link back to the homepage
too? I've clicked on it at least 3 times thinking it should..

~~~
DarrenStuart
sure I was being lazy :p

